# صناعة الورق



## جذور (19 نوفمبر 2008)

:86: السلام عليكم 
الي المهندسين الذين لديهم اي فكرة عن صناعة الورق بالتفصيل مع شرح لعملية التصنيع والمواد الدخلة والمنتج الرئيسي والمنتج الفرعي والتكلفة والطاقة المستهلكة واسماء الالات المستخدمة لعملية التصنيع وتاثيرها على البيئة والمشاكل التي تؤعيق عملية التصنيع.......


----------



## المهندسه ليى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصنيع الورق آليا *

عند صناعة الورق آليا ينظف اللحاء المستخدم باستخدام الماكينة من أجل التخلص من الغبار أو الرماد والمواد الغريبة. 
وبعد عملية التنظيف هذه، يوضع اللحاء في غلاية دائرية كبيرة حيث يغلي اللحاء والجير تحت ضغط البخار لمدة تصل إلى عدة ساعات. ويتحد الجير مع الدهون والمواد الغريبة الأخرى الموجودة في اللحاء ليكون صابونا غير قابل للذوبان، ويمكن التخلص من هذا الصابون فيما بعد، كما أن هذا الجير يقلل أية صبغة ملونة موجودة في المركبات الملونة. ثم يحول اللحاء إلى ماكينة تسمى هولاندر وهي عبارة عن حوض مقسم طوليا بحيث تشكل سلسلة متصلة حول الحوض. وفي أحد نصفي الحوض، توجد أسطوانة أفقية تحمل سلسلة من السكاكين التي تدور بسرعة بالقرب من لوح قاعدة منحني وهو الآخر مزود بسكاكين. ويمر الخليط المكون من اللحاء والمياه بين الأسطوانة ولوح القاعدة ويتحول اللحاء إلى ألياف. 
وفي النصف الآخر من الحوض، توجد أسطوانة غسيل مجوفة مغطاة بطبقة عبارة عن شبكة رقيقة منظمة بطريقة معينة بحيث تمتص المياه من الحوض تاركة اللحاء والألياف خلفها. 
وأثناء تدفق خليط اللحاء والمياه حول الهولاندر، يتم التخلص من القاذورات وينقع اللحاء تدريجيا حتى يتحلل تماما إلى ألياف مفردة. وبعد ذلك يتم إدخال اللحاء المبتل في ماكينة هولاندر فرعية من أجل فصل الألياف مرة أخرى. وعند هذه النقطة، تضاف مواد تلوين ومواد غراء كالصمغ أو نوع من الراتينج ومواد حشو مثل كبريتات الجير أو الصلصال النقي، وذلك لزيادة وزن وحجم الورق. 
* يتم تصنيع الورق آليا*


عند صناعة الورق آليا ينظف اللحاء المستخدم باستخدام الماكينة من أجل التخلص من الغبار أو الرماد والمواد الغريبة.
وبعد عملية التنظيف هذه، يوضع اللحاء في غلاية دائرية كبيرة حيث يغلي اللحاء والجير تحت ضغط البخار لمدة تصل إلى عدة ساعات.
ويتحد الجير مع الدهون والمواد الغريبة الأخرى الموجودة في اللحاء ليكون صابونا غير قابل للذوبان، ويمكن التخلص من هذا الصابون فيما بعد، كما أن هذا الجير يقلل أية صبغة ملونة موجودة في المركبات الملونة.
ثم يحول اللحاء إلى ماكينة تسمى هولاندر وهي عبارة عن حوض مقسم طوليا بحيث تشكل سلسلة متصلة حول الحوض. وفي أحد نصفي الحوض، توجد أسطوانة أفقية تحمل سلسلة من السكاكين التي تدور بسرعة بالقرب من لوح قاعدة منحني وهو الآخر مزود بسكاكين.
ويمر الخليط المكون من اللحاء والمياه بين الأسطوانة ولوح القاعدة ويتحول اللحاء إلى ألياف. وفي النصف الآخر من الحوض، توجد أسطوانة غسيل مجوفة مغطاة بطبقة عبارة عن شبكة رقيقة منظمة بطريقة معينة بحيث تمتص المياه من الحوض تاركة اللحاء والألياف خلفها.
وأثناء تدفق خليط اللحاء والمياه حول الهولاندر، يتم التخلص من القاذورات وينقع اللحاء تدريجيا حتى يتحلل تماما إلى ألياف مفردة.
وبعد ذلك يتم إدخال اللحاء المبتل في ماكينة هولاندر فرعية من أجل فصل الألياف مرة أخرى.
وعند هذه النقطة، تضاف مواد تلوين ومواد غراء كالصمغ أو نوع من الراتينج ومواد حشو مثل كبريتات الجير أو الصلصال النقي، وذلك لزيادة وزن وحجم الورق.
*تنقسم الأخشاب المستخدمة في صناعة الورق إلي قسمين :*

*الأول : أخشاب لينة *
مثل أخشاب شجر الصنوبر والأناناس والتنوب ، وتتميز هذه الأخشاب بأليافها الطويلة ، ولذلك تستخدم في صناعة معظم أنواع الورق . 
*الثاني : أخشاب صلبة *
مثل أخشاب شجر الصمغ والحور ، والقيقب ، والبلوط ، وتتميز هذه الأخشاب بأليافها القصيرة ، ويستخدم لب هذه الأخشاب في صناعة أوراق الطباعة ، والكتابة والأنواع الفاخرة من الورق . 
ونظرا لفقر الكثير من دول العالم وعلي رأسهم مصر من هذه الغابات ، يلجأ عددا منها إلي إضافة قش الأرز والقمح إلي لب الأخشاب في تصنيع الورق . 
*صناعة الورق وراء نقص لحاء الخشب*

و أدى الاستخدام المتزايد للورق في القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر إلى وجود نقص في لحاء الخشب الذي كان المادة الخام الكافية الوحيدة المعروفة لصانعي الورق الأوربيين. وفي الوقت ذاته، جرت محاولات لتقليل تكلفة الورق عن طريق اختراع ماكينة تحل محل عملية الصب اليدوية المستخدمة في صناعة الورق. وقد صنعت أول ماكينة عملية عام 1203هـ / 1789 م وقد اخترعها المخترع الفرنسي نيكولاس لويس روبرت. وقد تطور ماكينة روبرت هذه الأخوان هنري فوردينير ووسيلي فوردينير عام 1217هـ / 1803 م. كما حلت مشكلة صناعة الورق من مواد خام رخيصة من خلال التوصل إلى عملية تصنيع لب الورق حوالي عام 1840م، كما تم التوصل إلى عمليات إنتاج اللب كيميائيا بعد ذلك بحوالي عشر سنوات. 
وحاليا يصنع أكثر من 95% من الورق من سلولوز الخشب. حيث يستخدم لب الخشب فقط في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الورق مثل ذلك المستخدم في ورق الجرائد، أما الأنواع الأرقى فيستخدم فيها الخشب المعالج كيميائيا واللب وخليط من اللب وألياف اللحاء. . وتعد أفضل أنواع الورق - مثل تلك المستخدمة في الكتابة - تلك المصنوعة من ألياف اللحاء فقط. 

*القالب*

وتعتبر الآلة الرئيسية في صناعة الورق هي القالب . ويوضع هذا القالب داخل إطار خشبي متحرك وهو إطار منخفض حول حافته. ويقوم صانع الورق بغمس القالب والإطار في الحوض الذي يحتوي على المادة السائلة، وعندما يخرجان من الحوض، يكون سطح القالب مغطى بطبقة رقيقة من خليط الألياف والماء. ثم يتم هز الآلة إلى الأمام والخلف ومن جانب لآخر. 
وتساعد هذه العملية على توزيع الخليط بالتساوي على سطح القالب وتجعل الألياف المفردة تتشابك مع الألياف الأخرى القريبة منها مما يجعل فرخ الورق قويا. وأثناء ذلك يترشح جزء كبير من الماء الموجود في الخليط عبر الشبكة الموجودة في القالب. ثم تترك الآلة وفرخ الورق المبتل بعض الوقت حتى يصبح الورق متماسكا بما فيه الكفاية بحيث يمكن التخلص من الإطار الخشبي الموجود حول القالب. 
وبعد نزع الإطار الخشبي من القالب، يوضع القالب في وضع معكوس ويوضع فرخ الورق على نسيج صوفي منسوج يسمى لبادة، ثم توضع لبادة أخرى على فرخ الورق وتكرر العملية. 
وبعد وضع لبادات بين عدد من أفراخ الورق، توضع الكومة كلها في مكبس وتعرض لضغط تصل درجته إلى 100 طن أو أكثر حيث يتم التخلص من معظم المياه المتبقية في الورق. ثم تفصل أفراخ الورق عن اللبادات وتكدس وتضغط. وتكرر عملية ضغط كومة الورق عدة مرات وفي كل مرة توضع الكومة في نسق مختلف حيث تكون أفراخ الورق المفردة في أوضاع مختلفة بالنسبة للأفراخ الأخرى. وتسمى هذه العملية بالتبادل ويؤدي تكرارها إلى تحسين سطح الأوراق التي تم الانتهاء من تصنيعها. وآخر مرحلة في صناعة الورق هي مرحلة التجفيف، حيث يعلق الورق في مجموعات مكونة من أربع أو خمس أفراخ على حبال في غرفة تجفيف خاصة حتى تتبخر الرطوبة الموجودة به تماما. 
*وبالنسبة للورق الذي يستخدم فيه الحبر لأغراض الكتابة أو الطباعة*

فإنه يتطلب معالجة إضافية بعد التجفيف، لأنه بدون هذه المعالجة، سوف يمتص الورق الحبر وستظهر الخطوط مشوهة. وتشمل عملية المعالجة تغطية الورق بطبقة من الغراء من خلال غمسه في محلول من الغراء الحيواني ثم تجفيف الورق الذي تعرض لهذه العملية ثم الانتهاء من إعداد الورق عن طريق ضغط أفراخ الورق بين صفائح معدنية أو كرتون أملس. ويحدد مدى قوة الضغط ملمس الورق. وتضغط الأوراق ذات الملمس الخشن ضغطا خفيفا لمدة قصيرة نسبيا، بينما تضغط الأوراق ذات الملمس الناعم ضغطا شديدا لفترة أطول نسبيا.


----------



## جذور (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختي ممكن ان احصل على هذة المعلومات بالغة الانجليزية


----------



## المهندسه ليى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الطاقة
*تعتبر صناعة الورق عموما من الصناعات المستهلكة للطاقة بمعدلات عالية، حيث تحتاج العمليات المختلفة مثل فصل الألياف ميكانيكيا وماكينات الورق إلى كميات كبيرة من الطاقة. ومن جهة أخرى فهناك عمليات مثل فصل الألياف كيماويا يمكنها أن تنتج طاقة فائضة من سائل الطبخ (السائل الأسود). وفي مصانع الإنتاج المتكامل الورق يتم استخدام البخار والكهرباء الزائدة عن الحاجة في مصنع الورق.

ويتطلب تشغيل الفصل الميكانيكى لألياف الورق المعاد تدويرها كميات أقل من الطاقة، وتكون كهربائية فى الأساس فى عمليات فصل الشوائب. وعادة ما يكون استهلاك الحرارة منخفضا 
ويتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية أساسا للأغراض التالية في صناعة الورق:
تسخين المياه والهواء والمواد الكيماوية إلى درجة حرارة العمليات.
تبخير المياه.
تعويض الفقد الحراري.
توليد الكهرباء.

ويتم استخدام الكهرباء فيما يلي:
النقل عن طريق المضخات والمراوح والسيور.
تشغيل مضخات الخلخلة والضواغط.
تشغيل المعدات.
المرسبات الكهروستاتيكية (مرشحات الهواء).
التجفيف بالأشعة تحت الحمراء.

ويتم إنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لعمليات صناعة الورقة في الموقع (غلايات الاسترجاع والغلايات المعاونة)، أو يتم الحصول عليها من محطات القوي الكهربية الخارجية. ويعتمد حجم مساهمة الوقود في ذلك علي تركيبة إنتاج الطاقة بالمصنع.


----------



## جذور (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوة ممكن ان احصل عليها بلغة الانجليزية بليز ........


----------



## المهندسه ليى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اما عن التلوث
تتميز مصانع الألياف بوجود غلايات استرجاع، وتكون هذه الغلايات ذات أهمية خاصة في مصانع الورق. وفي كل الأحوال يتم استخدام الغلايات لإنتاج البخار من أجل إمداد العمليات بالحرارة وتوليد الطاقة الكهربية. وتقوم المحطات التقليدية المنتجة للبخار حراريا بتوليد الكهرباء من خلال عدة مراحل لتوليد الطاقة، حيث يتم حرق الوقود في الغلايات لتحويل الماء إلى بخار ذو ضغط عال، يتم استخدامه لتحريك التوربينات لتوليد الكهرباء.
وتكون الإنبعاثات الغازية الصادرة عن الغلايات مثل تلك الناجمة عن عمليات الاحتراق. وتشمل غازات عادم احتراق المازوت والسولار أساسا الجسيمات الصلبة ( بما فيها الفلزات الثقيلة إذا كانت موجودة بتركيزات محسوسة في الوقود)، وأكاسيد الكبريت والنتروجين (SOx, NOx) والمركبات العضوية المتطايرة (VOCs). وتعتمد تركيزات هذه الملوثات في العوادم الغازية على نظام الحرق (تصميم الفونيه ، طول المدخنة)، أساليب التشغيل واستهلاك الوقود. وعموما ينتج عن الغلايات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي كميات ضئيلة من الجسيمات والملوثات.

تتولد مياه الصرف من الغلايات عند خروج مياه التفوير (blowdown) منها للحفاظ على تركيز الأملاح المذابة عند مستويات تمنع ترسيبها وبالتالي تمنع تكون القشور Scales. وتشمل مياه الطرد نسبة عالية من المواد الصلبة المذابة(TDS) .

وفي حالة محطات القوى الكهربية، يتم استخدام المياه في تبريد التوربينات وكذلك تنتج كبخار مكثف Condensate ،وتعتمد كمية مياه الصرف المتولدة على ما إذا كان التبريد يتم من خلال دائرة مفتوحة أم مغلقة، وكذلك على إعادة تدوير البخار المتكثف. وقد يحدث التلوث نتيجة تسرب زيوت التشحيم والوقود.



اتمنى ان تكون قد استفد من المعلومات وانا حاضرة الي اي استفسار
اما عن الكلفه فية متغيرة وتعتمد على الطاقه الانتاجية والمواد الاولية وهي متغيرة من دوله الى اخرى
تحياتي وسلامي لك..


----------



## عثمان الراوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا جزء من كتاب "shereve chemical process industries" خاص بصناعة الورق


----------



## عثمان الراوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذا فصل من كتاب survey of industrial chemistry


----------



## جذور (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## CHE Amjad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ahmed alwash (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
تحياتي


----------



## sam19815050 (11 يناير 2009)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد الابطح (9 فبراير 2012)

*اشكر كل من يساهم فى المعلومات عن جميع التخصص فى تركيز الخامات*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك جدا على طرح هذا الموضوع اخى الفاضل


----------



## ارهينيوس (25 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## melix-man (21 يوليو 2015)

هل من متابع لهذا الموضوع لان لدي سؤال و اقتراه في نفس السياق و بما انني جديد في المنتدى يجب ان انتظر مدة 5 ايام لتفقعيل الحساب من اجل فتح موضوع​


----------

